# Dodge 5500 For Sale



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

lol Nice truck, and a good price. 10 foot bed!

http://boise.craigslist.org/cto/1597915606.html

Carey


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

WTF?? 10 foot bed thats got to be fun in parking lots. Seems like a waste of a good truck to me.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a company offering a 10 foot bed kit because the 5500 has like a 188 inch wheelbase as one of the options. This truck only comes as a cab and chassis from the factory. For people who want a super hd pickup this is it. 13500lb rated rear axle.

Carey


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Great for towing. You need an 85' turning radius. And that is for the truck only.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> Great for towing. You need an 85' turning radius. And that is for the truck only.


 lol agree.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't guess you'd have to worry about your 5er hitting the cab! LOL!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

that solves the "I want a 5'er but don't want to lose access to my truck bed."


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

You can stick your golf cart in front of your 5th wheel hitch and still not hit the cab....I remember some ol' trucker song "Just gimme 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around "


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Can you imagine parallar parking that thing?


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

All I can say is "Saweet!"







I love the 10 foot bed! I absolutely do not understand why 6 foot beds are considered "standard' now! An 8 foot bed is standard, anything shorter is a short bed, IMO, and anything longer is bonus! Sign me up!

P.S. Here's the real weinermobile:


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

battalionchief3 said:


> You can stick your golf cart in front of your 5th wheel hitch and still not hit the cab....I remember some ol' trucker song "Just gimme 40 acres and I'll turn this rig around "


[G] He was headin' into Boston in a [C] big, long Diesel truck
It was [D7] his first trip to Boston, he was [G] having lots of luck
He was going the wrong direction down a one-[C] way street in town
And [D7] this is what he said when the police chased him [G] down.

CHORUS
[G] Give me forty acres and I'll [C] turn this rig around
It's the [D7] easiest way that I've [G] found ... [D7]
Some [G] guys can turn it on a dime or [C] turn it right downtown
But [D7] I need forty acres to turn this rig a-[G] round.

When he finally found where to unload, he had a dreadful shock
His trailer pointed toward the road and his cab right to the dock
And as he looked around him through the tears he made this sound
Oh, give me forty acres and I'll turn this rig around.

CHORUS

When he finally got unloaded, he was glad to leave the town
He was very, very happy, headin' back to Alabam'
When up ahead he saw a sign, said; "You are Northward bound."
He said; "Give me forty acres and I'll turn this rig a- round."

He was driving down the right lane, when ahead he saw a sign
Now he's gotta make a left turn, but he cannot get in line
And the tears were streaming down his cheeks and they all heard him yell
"Give me forty sticks of dynamite and I'll blow this thing to ... !"

CHORUS

here are the complete lyrics to that old song! All I can say in my defense is "once a ******* girl always a red neck girl" When I was 9 maybe 10 years old ALL I wanted to be was a "girl truckdriver" and my one regret this far in my life is that at 12ish a family friend offered to let me ride cross country in his 18 wheeler, and my parents approved it, BUT at the final call I chickened out!! DUMB!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Yup- def need a country mile to reverse directions! If you had that hooked up w/ a 31+ Outback bumper pull, you would only be able to do pull throughs. The tail end would be in another time zone...


----------

